# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  الطريقـــة الحــواريــة في القرآن الكريم

## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify] 
إعداد الطالب / عمر عبد الله محمد شلح

إشراف الدكتور / محمد حمدان

جامعة الأقصى
مارس 2003

الإهــداء إلى التي أحببتها حد اللانهاية ...

إلى والدتي ...

مع قبلة ليديها الطاهرتين ...

الباحث ،،،
مدخــل لابـــد منه 
إن مفهوم الحوار يعتبر من المفاهيم الأكثر رقيا في التعامل بين البشر ، فمنذ اللحظة الأولى للتكوين الإنساني ، كان الله سبحانه وتعالى يكرّس هذه القيمة الجمالية التي يمكن أن يكون لها أثرا واضحا وجليا في تدعيم الحياة بين بني البشر ، والحوار في حد ذاته ليس قصرا على الفرد بعينه ، بل يمكن أن يتعدى ذلك ، ليصبح حواراً بين الأمم ، وحديثا وفي هذه الثورة المعلوماتية ، اصبح يتداول مصطلح "حوار الحضارات " ، والذي بدأ ينوب عن مصطلح له علاقة بالشر والدمار ، وهو مصطلح "صراع الحضارات " ... وقد ذهب القرءان الكريم في إعطاء الحوار معنى أوسع ، يتعدى البشر ، ويمكن أن يكون الحوار بين الإنسان من ناحية وبين مخلوقات أخرى من ناحية ثانية ، سجّل القرءان الكريم بعضاً لهذه الحوارات مثل الحوار الذي دار بين سليمان عليه السلام والهدهد ، والحوار الذي دار بين سليمان والنملة في سورة النمل في القرءان الكريم .
ولأن الحوار على هذه الحالة من الشفافية ، وبهذه القيمة الجمالية التي تلّفه ، كان الخالق عز وجل يضع لنا فلسفة الحوار مع الآخر ، حتى لو كان إبليس أو مع من ينوب عن إبليس ، فالمولى عز وجل يمثل ذروة الخير المطلق ، وإبليس عليه لعنة الله كان _ومازال_ يمثل ذروة الشر المطلق ، إلا أن الله سبحانه وتعالى سمح له بالحوار والسؤال والإجابة حينما أمر الملائكة بالسجود لادم ، وإبليس رفض فكرة السجود أو تنفيذها ..ونحن في هذه الدراسة سنتعرض إلى معنى الحوار في القرءان الكريم مقدمين نماذجاً للحوار في حالات مختلفة ، وفي أنماط متعددة ، مستأنسين بمدى فهمنا للطريقة الحوارية كإحدى طرق التربية المهمة في الحياة ، ولا سيما نحو بناء جيل أكثر وعياً وإشراقا ، وأكثر مقدرة على استشراق المستقبل بما يرضي الله سبحانه وتعالى .

الطريقة الحوارية والقرءان الكريم

من خلال فهمنا للقرءان الكريم كما قدمه العلماء في كتب التفسير المختلفة ، يمكن أن نقول بأن هناك نماذجا مهمة في الحوار جاءت في القرءان الكريم ، وفي مناسبات عديدة ومتنوعة لكن يمكن القول أن الطريقة الحوارية كانت واضحة في عدة مواطن _ كطريقة للتعليم _ أكثر منها كحوار مجرد فقط ، وحتى تكون النماذج التي سنتناولها في هذه الدراسة ؛ نرى من الأهمية بمكان أن نعرض لمعنى الطريقة الحوارية كما تناولها علماء التربية .


الطريقة الحوارية 

أول من استخدم هذه الطريقة هو الفيلسوف اليوناني القديم سقراط ، وتقوم على الحوار الذي يتم بين المعلم وتلاميذه ، ويعتمد هذا الحوار على إلقاء مجموعة من الأسئلة المتسلسلة المترابطة على الطلاب بحيث توصل عقولهم إلى المعلومات الجديدة بعد أن يكتشفوا نقصهم أو خطأهم بأنفسهم ...وتقوم هذه الطريقة من خلال مرحلتين :_

المرحلة الأولى : مرحلة الاستكشاف

يتم في هذه المرحلة إلقاء مجموعة من الأسئلة من المعلم ، هدفها معرفة ما بذهن الطالب من معلومات عن الدرس الجديد ، واكتشاف النقص والخطأ في هذه المعلومات .
ولكن في هذه المرحلة يصل المدرس إلى حقيقة ثابتة هي أن هذه المعلومات التي عند الطالب هي خاطئة وغير صحيحة ، ولكن لا يتم في هذه المرحلة تصحيح الأخطاء ، ويتم إثبات عجز الطالب عن كشف الحقيقة وحثه على طلب المعرفة الصحيحة .

المرحلة الثانية / مرحلة الاسترشاد 

بعد أن يعرف الطلبه من خلال المدرس أن ما في حوزتهم من معلومات انه خطأ ، تزداد رغبتهم في معرفة المعلومات الصحيحة ، وهنا يستدرجهم المعلم حتى يصل بهم من خلال الحوار إلى المعلومات الصحيحة والصواب والمعرفة السليمة ، ومهم في هذه المرحلة أن لا يلقى المعلم المعلومات الصحيحة على التلاميذ ، بل يجعلهم بالسؤال والجواب يتوصلون إلى الحقيقة اعتمادا على أنفسهم .

أهمية الحوار 

يعتبر الحوار من أحسن الوسائل الموصلة إلى الإقناع وتغيير الاتجاه الذي قد يدفع إلى تعديل السلوك إلى الأفضل ، لان الحوار ترويض للنفوس على قبول النقد ، واحترام آراء الآخرين ... وتتجلى أهميته في دعم النمو النفسي والتخفيف من مشاعر الكبت وتحرير النفس من الصراعات والمشاعر العدائية والمخاوف والقلق ، فأهميته تكمن في أنه وسيلة بنائية علاجية تساعد في حل كثير من المشكلات.


كيف يمكن أن يكون الحوار مفيداً ؟

يمكن أن نجعل الحوار مفيداً من خلال النقاط التالية :

1- تحديد الهدف من الحوار وفهم موضوعه والمحافظة عليه أثناء الحوار ، لان ذلك يحفظ الوقت والجهد ويعزز احترام الطرف الآخر .
2- التهيؤ النفسي والعقلي لحسن العرض وضبط النفس ، والاستماع والإصغاء والتواضع ، والتقبل للآخر.
3- عدم إصدار أحكام على المتحاور أثناء الحوار وإن كان مخطئاً لكي لا يتحول الموقف إلى جدل عقيم لا فائدة منه .
4- محاورة شخص واحد في كل مرة ما أمكن دون الانشغال بغيره أثناء الحوار حتى يلمس الاهتمام به ، فيغدو الحوار مثمراً ومحققاً لأهدافه .
5- اختيار الظرف الزماني والمكاني ومراعاة الحال ، وذلك بين المتحاورين ، وعلى المحاور أيضاً أن يراعي ظروف محاوره ، فيراعي " الإرهاق والجوع ودرجة الحرارة ، وضيق المكان والتهوية ..الخ " . 
إن الحوار يجب أن يراعي الجوانب النفسية والاقتصادية والصحية والعمرية والعلمية ومراعاة الفروق الفردية ، والفئة العمرية ، مع الإيمان بأن الاختلاف في الطبيعة الإنسانية أمر وارد .


أشكال الحوار في القرءان الكريم :

لقد تعدد وتنوعت أشكال الحوار في القرءان الكريم ، ونحن في هذه الدراسة يصعب علينا حصرها كلها ، بل تحتاج إلى بحث اكثر تفصيلا واتساعاً ،ولكن في هذه الدراسة المتواضعة سنسجل بعضا من أشكال الحوار الذي سجلها القرءان الكريم وهي كما يلي /
1- حوار الله سبحانه وتعالى مع الملائكة .
2- حوار الله سبحانه وتعالى مع الرسل والأنبياء عليهم صلوات الله وسلامه .
3- حوار الله سبحانه وتعالى مع إبليس عليه لعنة الله .
4- حوار الله مع الأقوام عن طريق الرسل .
5- حوار الله مع الإنسان كإنسان .
6- حوار الإنسان مع الإنسان . (حوار أهل الجنة والنار ).
7- حوار الرسل مع أقوامهم .
8- حوار الإنسان مع المخلوقات الأخرى . (الهدهد والنمل).
9- حوار الأنبياء مع الطغاة والحكام والجبابرة .
10- حوار الإنسان مع الجماد ، مثل حوار الإنسان مع أعضائه التي تشهد عليه وتنطق يوم القيامة .

ونحن في هذا السياق لن نتعرض إلى هذه النقاط ، ولكن سنتعرض إلى بعض نماذج الحوار في القرءان الكريم مبينين الطريقة الحوارية ووضوحها في سياق الحوار القرءاني ، وسنذكر بعض النماذج كما يلي :

النموذج الأول : حوار الله سبحانه وتعالى مع الملائكة 

هذا الحوار بدأ من اللحظة الأولى التي أراد الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعل في الأرض خليفة ، ويقوم بدور الخلافة على الأرض ، فأراد أن يخلق الإنسان لكي تناط به هذه المهمة الصعبة ، فقال سبحانه: 
"وإذ قال ربك للملائكة اني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال اني اعلم ما لا تعلمون * وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين * قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا انك أنت العليم الحكيم * قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السموات والأرض واعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون " 
سورة البقرة { الآيات 30- 33 }.
في هذا النموذج الحواري الذي يدور بين الله والملائكة ، يتضح لنا أن الملائكة لديها معلومات عن هذا المخلوق الجديد الذي لم تعرفه من قبل ، معلومات غير صحيحة ، وكانت هذه المعلومات مبنية على حياة الجن الذي كان يسكن الأرض قبل الإنسان ، فاعترضت الملائكة وهي معمّمه لخطأ الجن في القتل وسفك الدم والإفساد ، فكان الحوار يتواصل من قبل الله ، ويخلق آدم ، ثم يعلمه الله أسماء الأشياء والتي قال فيه العلماء قد تكون بمعنى اللغات ، وبمعنى آخر هو أسماء الأشياء وصفاتها ومسمياتها ، وهنا..يتضح للملائكة أن هذا المخلوق الجديد _ الإنسان _ يختلف عن المخلوق السابق الذي كان يسكن الأرض ، لذلك ردت الملائكة بعد تصحيح المعلومات لديها بالقول (سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا انك أنت العليم الحكيم) .

النموذج الثاني : حوار الله سبحانه وتعالى مع الأنبياء 

ونقصد هنا في هذا العنوان ، حوار الله مع الأنبياء والرسل الذين كان الله يرسلهم لاقواهم ، سواء كان معهم كتاب سماوي ، أو بعض الصحف والألواح ، ولكن هنا في معرض النموذج الحواري بين الله وبين أحد الرسل سيكون هدفه إظهار مقدرة الله تعالى الفاعلة في كل شيء، وسيكون محط الدراسة هو "العزير عليه السلام "، وسنرى كيف هذا النبي _ بضعفه الإنساني _ يسأل عن بعض الأمور التي قد تكون غائبة أو غير حاضرة في تفكيره حينئذ...والقرءان سجل هذا الحوار فقال سبحانه وتعالى: " أو كالذي مر على قرية وهي خاوية على عروشها قال أنى يحيي الأرض بعد موتها فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوما أو بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مائة عام فأنظر إلى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنّه وأنظر إلى حمارك ولنجعلك آية للناس وأنظر إلى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحما فلما تبين له قال اعلم إن الله على كل شيء قدير " E سورة البقرة { الآية 259 }.
المعلومات التي لدى العزير ، هو الاستغراب عن إحياء قرية بأكملها قد فنيت عن الأرض ، ومات أهلها جميعاً وأصبحوا من سكان القبور ، هنا كان العقل الإلهي ، التعليم من خلال التجربة والممارسة .. أن أماته الله ، ثم كان السؤال كم لبثت؟ فقال العزير : يوماً أو بعض يوم ، والمعلومة هنا عند العزير عليه السلام هي معلومة خاطئة ، فكان الرد الإلهي ؛ بل لبثت مائة عام ، ثم اتبع الشواهد التي تؤكد هذه الفترة من الموات.

النموذج الثالث : حوار الله سبحانه وتعالى مع إبليس 

ويعتبر هذا النموذج من اخطر النماذج الحوارية في القرءان الكريم ، وفي مفهوم ولغة الحوار بين الاضاد على إطلاقها ، حيث أن هذا النموذج والذي يمثل فيه سبحانه وتعالى رمز الحق المطلق والخير المطلق فيحاور رمز الشر المطلق والباطل المطلق ؛ ألا وهو إبليس عليه لعنة الله وكأن الله سبحانه أراد أن يضع فلسفة مهمة لبني الإنسان ، تقضي إلى إمكانية الحوار والتفاهم بالطريقة الحوارية مع الآخر ، أو إقامة الحجة عليه لو كان يمثل النقيض لفلسفة الخير التي يحملها الدعاة .. ولنترك للقرءان أن يضع بين أيدينا جو هذا الحوار : " ولقد خلقناكم ثم صورناكم ثم قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس لم يكن من الساجدين * قال مامنعك ألاّ تسجد إذ أمرتك قال أن خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين * قال فاهبط منها فما يكون لك أن تتكبر فيها فاخرج إنك من الصاغرين * قال أنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون * قال إنك من المنظرين * قال فبما أغويتني لأقعدن لهم صراطك المستقيم * ثم لأتينهم من بين أيديهم ومن خلفهم وعن أيمانهم وعن شمائلهم ولا تجد أكثرهم شاكرين * قال أخرج منها مذءوماً مدحورا لمن تبعك منهم لأملأن جهنم منكم أجمعين "E سورة الأعراف { الآيات 11 - 18 }.

ربما هذا الحوار الأطول بين الله سبحانه وتعالى وبين إبليس عليه لعنة الله ، والحوار ذاته يتكرر في مواطن مختلفة في القرءان الكريم لكنه يكون بصورة اقل وأقصر مما هو في سورة الأعراف .

والشاهد القوي في الحوار أن إبليس يدعي انه افضل من الإنسان ، لذاك رفض أن يسجد لآدم عليه السلام ، مع العلم أن السجود هنا هو سجود تحية وليس عبادة ، ولكن روح المكابرة في القرءان الكريم التي كانت لدى إبليس جعلته يصّر على كبريائه في هذا النص ، ولكن في نصوص السنة المختلفة والتي تفسر القرءان الكريم كثير من الأحيان ، أنه جاء في معنى الحديث الشريف أن إبليس يقول : ( ويلي.!.أمر ابن آدم بالسجود فسجد ، وأمرت بالسجود فعصيت..! ) .. وهذا يعني إقرار بعدم صوابية رؤيته عن أفضليته على آدم . ولكن روح الكبرياء التي عنده هي التي جعلته لا يمتثل لامر السجود.
ومن هذا الحوار بين الخير والشر ، يمكن أن يكون هناك لفته مهمة في حمل دعوة السماء إلى الناس حتى الزعماء منهم أو الطغاة ، وهذه اللفتة تتمثل في انه يمكن للدعاة أن يحملوا هذا الدين مبشرين به وليس منفرين ، ويطرقوا به أبواب الحكام الظلمة ويقيموا عليهم الحجة والبرهان كما فعل موسى عليه السلام وأخيه مع فرعون فقال سبحانه وتعالى في هذا السياق : " اذهب أنت واخوك بآياتي ولا تنيا في ذكرى * اذهبا إلى فرعون إنه طغى * فقولا له قولاً لينا * لعله يتذكر أو يخشى ..." . سورة طه { الآيات 42 - 45 } .

وتنتهي رحلة الحوار مع الطغاة في نهاية النموذج مع فرعون بإيمان السحرة ، وهذا نموذج آخر 
مستقل ، لكننا لسنا بصدد الخوض في تفاصيله مكتفين بهذه اللفتة المهمة .

النموذج الرابع : حوار النبي عليه السلام مع ابنه

في هذا النموذج سنتعرض لمرحلتين في الطريقة الحوارية ، في المرحلة الأولى سنتعرض للحوار بين نوح عليه السلام مع ابنه ، وهو يصحح له المعلومات الخطأ التي بحوزته ، حيث قال الله سبحانه : ".. وكان في معزل يا بني اركب معنا ولا تكن مع الكافرين * قال سآوي إلى جبل يعصمني من الماء قال لا عاصم اليوم من أمر الله إلا من رحم وحال بينهما الموج فكان من المغرقين " 
 سورة هود { الآيات 42 - 45 }.

نوح عليه السلام يوحى إليه من ربه أن هذه الأمة ستهلك ولن ينجو إلا الذي سيصعد في السفينة وسيكون هناك من الطوفان ما يكفي لابتلاع كل شيء على وجه الأرض ، ولكن ابنه يستعصي عليه هذا الفهم والمعلومات الطبيعية المسبقة لديه ، أن الجبل يمكن أن يكون ملاذاً من المياه والفيضانات ولم يكن في تصوره أن الفيضانات ستصل إلى حد الطوفان الذي سيدمر كل شيء ، لذلك قال لأبيه: (سآوي إلى جبل يعصمني من الماء) ، وهذا علم خطأ في مفهوم نوح عليه السلام ، لذلك قال لأبنه: (لا عاصم اليوم من أمر الله ) ، لكن _وما يقال_ " الكفر عناد " .
رفض الابن أن يركب في سفينة النجاة التي أعدها أبوه بأمر من الله ،وانتهى المشهد الأول أو المرحلة الأولى من هذا النموذج ، ولكن عندما تتدخل عاطفة الأبوّة لدى نوح عليه السلام وهو يرى ابنه يغرق في الطوفان ، توجه إلى الله بأن ينجي له ابنه ، وهو يعتقد انه من الدائرة الشخصية لنوح ، أي الدائرة 
الأكثر قرباً له فقال نوح لربه سبحانه وتعالى : " ونادى نوح ربه فقال ربّ إن ابني من أهلي وإن وعدك الحق وأنت احكم الحاكمين * فقال يا نوح انه ليس من اهلك انه عمل غير صالح فلا تسئلن ما ليس لك به علم اني أعظك أن تكون من الجاهلين * قال رب اني أعوذ بك أن اسالك ما ليس لي به علم وإلا تغفر لي وترحمني أكن من الخاسرين " .  سورة هود { الآيات 45 - 47 } .

كما ذكرنا أن المعلومات لدى نوح عليه السلام في معيار الله لم تكن صحيحة (انه ليس من أهلك) هذا رد واضح على نوح عليه السلام ، ونوح يتعلم ذلك ويعترف بخطئه ويدرك معنى دائرة الأهل في الدعوة ، والتي كما يقول العلماء : أن الأهل في حقل الدعوة هم أهل الدين والعقيدة ، لذلك عندما عرف نوح عليه السلام عدم صوابية المعلومات التي عنده حول مفهوم الأهل قال عليه السلام : 
(قال رب اني أعوذ بك أن اسالك ما ليس لي به علم وإلا تغفر لي وترحمني أكن من الخاسرين ).

&  النماذج في القرءان الكريم عديدة ومتنوعة ، لكن وكما ذكرنا في بداية الدراسة أننا سنكتفي ببعض هذه النماذج على أمل أن يكون هناك بحثاً أكثر تفصيلاً لنماذج أكثر وأوسع .

توصيات وإرشادات  :
قبل أن ننهي هذه الدراسة ، نرى انه من المهم أن نضع بين يدي القارئ مجموعة من الإرشادات والتوصيات على طريق التربية الصحيحة والسليمة من خلال فهمنا للطريقة الحوارية بشكل خاص وللمفهوم التربوي بشكل عام وهنا على المربين من الآباء والمرشدين والأمهات والمعلمين مراعاة ما يلي  :
1) أن يكونوا قدوة صالحة يحتذى بها في الحوار وتطبيق أصوله .
2) اتخاذ الوسائل المعينة في تعديل السلوك ، وعدم التركيز على جوانب القصور لدى الأولاد.
3) إعطاء الفرصة بشكل أكبر للأولاد لممارسة الحوار ، والتشجيع عليه .
4) على المربي أن يتحرى الصدق في طرحه أثناء الحوار وفي سلوكه وعد التناقض .
5) على الوالدان أن لا يشعرا بالدونيّة عندما يتحاوران مع أولادهما .
6) على الوالدين والمربين تقديم الثواب الفوري والاستمرار في التعزيز عندما يمارس الأولاد الحوار .
7) على المربين أن يوجهوا الأولاد إلى انتهاج الأسلوب القرءاني في الحوار .
8) تعليم الأولاد في ثنايا الحوار أن يقول (لا اعرف) إذا لم يكن لديه إجابة على سؤال ما .

بهذه الكلمات يمكننا القول اننا انتهينا من هذه الدراسة المتواضعة حول " الطريقة الحوارية في القرءان الكريم " ، فإن وفقنا فمن الله ، وإن قصرنا فمن أنفسنا .. ( ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا )

الباحث...

مراجع الدراسة 

1- أحمد الفاسي (1991 ) ، الطرق التربوية وعلم النفس من القرءان الكريم ، دار المسيرة ، تونس .
2- سلمان خلف الله (1999) ، الحوار وبناء شخصية الطفل ، مكتبة العبيكان ، الرياض .
3- مواقع الإنترنت /

www.google.com
www.khayma.net

[/align]**
**من إعداد عمــر عبدالله شـلــح - فلسطين المحتلة*

----------

